# "Geschäftsleitung" statt "Geschäftsführer" auf Visi bei mehr als einem Geschäftsfüher



## shithead (9. November 2004)

Hi, diese Frage richtet sich vor allem an Fachleute, da die Frage schon kniffig ist.

Ich habe gerade einen Kunden, der wünscht, dass auf den Visitenkarten unter dem Namen nicht "Geschäftsführer" steht, sondern, da es 2 Geschäftsführer sind soll bei beiden "Geschäftsleitung" stehen. Ist das normal? Ich kenne das nur so, dass auf der Visi immer die genaue Position steht, z.B. "Geschäftsführer, Art Director, Sales Manager" etc und nicht "Geschäftsleitung, Art Direction, Sales Management".

Bitte um eure fachmännische Hilfe. Danke im Vorraus.


----------



## ShadowMan (9. November 2004)

Hi!

Kurze Antwort: Wenn es der Kunde so wünscht würde ich es so machen. Jeder ist da anders und wenn es ihm genügt das nur der Oberbegriff dort steht ist es auch in Ordnung.
Ich denke nicht das es zwingend nötig ist dort die genaue Position zu vermerken, vor allem wenn eine Position doppelt besetzt ist.

Lieben Gruß,
Manuel ;-]


----------



## Mway-Tuning (9. November 2004)

Kann mich Shadowman nur anschliessen !


----------



## tool (9. November 2004)

Auf meiner Geschäfts-Visitenkarte steht auch nur "Grafik" und nicht "Grafik-Designerin" - folglich reicht das doch völlig aus.


----------



## shithead (9. November 2004)

*Re: "Geschäftsleitung" statt "Geschäftsführer" auf Visi bei mehr als einem Geschäftsf*



			
				tool hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Auf meiner Geschäfts-Visitenkarte steht auch nur "Grafik" und nicht "Grafik-Designerin" - folglich reicht das doch völlig aus.



grafik-designer dürftest du auch nur drauf schreiben, wenn du das wirklich wärst, also ein studierter grafik designer. sonst könntest du erfolgreich abgemahnt werden 

und danke für eure hilfe


----------

